# The evil holiday is almost here



## JohnT (Feb 10, 2014)

Well folks, it is almost upon us. The one holiday that (historically) has caused more human strife than any other... 

*Valentines day (Dunt, dunt, dah)!*

To put it simply, Valentines day is pure evil. 

My realization that "Valentines day is evil" came about 1 year after I married my gal. I remember it well, it was Feb 15th and I looked in the trash can to see wilted roses, opened cards, and half eaten chocolates. It was the remains of just about everything I gave my wife just the day before. I realized that I spent in excess of $200 for no real reason. My feelings for my gal did not change in the least and her feelings for me did not change in any way either. At that moment, my wife and I agreed to make it a point to do ABSOLUTELY NOTHING for valentines day.

More folks have broken up over Valentines day than any other holiday. I think that this is mostly due to the external expectations placed on you or your other half. It is the holiday that mandates what is romantic, and not your heart. It gets to the point where if you do not do something "special", heart ache will ensue because you did not live up to these stupid expectations. 

Stop to consider the valentine itself. Folks, it is just a stupid card! if you do not get one, does this really serve as an omen on how your partner feels? Does it have more meaning than instead hearing the words spoken by your loved one? The same goes for roses that cost 4X more than any other time of the year, or a idiotic box of assorted chocolates where half are tossed into the trash, or spending insane amounts of money for a "romantic" dinner so crowded with people that you end up with someone's foot resting on your salad plate.

I express my feelings to my honey by going to work and supporting my gal every day. If she every has a need, she knows that I am there for her. I get her flowers every now and then for just no reason and have made it a point to speak to each and every single day since the day we met (I did a LOT of traveling for work). Isn't this far more meaningful that a piece of cardboard with a winged baby archer on it???

I do not do anything at all on Valentines day. It is the principle of doing things because you want to and not because of some stupid made up holiday. 

But the true evil of this holiday goes much further. Think of those that have no relationship, or those that just lost a loved one. How does this stupid holiday make them feel? Frankly, it depresses the HELL out of them. 

So, for all of you that have been victims of this holiday, I say "join me. Boycott the evil! Ignore valentines day and focus on what really matters"!


----------



## Elmer (Feb 10, 2014)

I am luckly that my wife asks for nothing and expects nothing on the manufactured holiday, which will not be named!

I have always contended that it is manufactured by the greeting card and cholocate people.
I mean why do you need a holiday to show your spouse that you love her more in the middle of winter than you did at any other time during the year.

That being said, I still buy my wife simple flowers and I get nothing in return.
We usually get a pizza or some low rent meal!
And like any other day, she goes to bed early and I stay up too late playing video games.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, I may catch some grief for this but no offense/harm is intended. 
Now I make sure my wife knows she is appreciated, loved, wanted, etc. to get that out there. My take on ALL holidays is this. I think most of them are overrated. Now I have no problem celebrating them for what they really are, but not for the commercial side or so called societies idea of what they are. I will only throw a few out there as I could touch on them all.

Mothers/Fathers Day. Some of you know I just lost my mother a few months ago and she was my world. I made sure she knew EVERYDAY was mothers day. It shouldn't take that day to recognize or do something special.

Memorial/Veterans Day. Awesome holidays as the men and women who are acknowledged on these days deserve it and more. We should thank them everytime and everyday we see them. 

Christmas. Ridiculous. Now I go to church and consider myself fairly religious, not over the top but how many people really celebrate this holiday for what it is? or for that matter, I bet alot of people (if you take a poll) don't even know what we are supposed to be really celebrating..........and it ain't Santa Claus. This holiday is out of control and a setup for letdown. I can't tell you how many people/kids I hear that complain about what they did or didn't get.

So, my take is to enjoy everyone that means something to you, EVERYDAY, not just on holidays. Get together when it may not always be convenient, call them even if you are really tired, because you never know when you won't be able to again.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, with guys like Elmer and JohnT I sure am glad I sold my HALLMARK STORES. For 40 years I made a living trying to keep guys like y'all out of the dog house. And you two are testament to just how difficult it was.

And one thing that 35 years of marriage has taught me is that "ABSOLUTELY NOTHING" means she gets you nothing but you get her a card, box of chocolates and roses. 

I have just mailed red tulips to my daughter and daughter-in-law and pink miniature roses to my granddaughter. SWMBO will get perfume. I'll get lucky.


----------



## sjo (Feb 10, 2014)

Mostly with you on this one John, However my wife did deviate from the no gift rule about 5 years ago, she bought me a ..............................Wine making kit!
25 carboys and an acre vineyard later I am wondering where all my time went.
Scott


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 10, 2014)

We never do anything. At most, we will cook a nice dinner and/or open some nice wine.

Our friend just told us that another friend (both women) has a birthday on Thursday, the 13th. The friend is insisting they go out for dinner for her birthday on Friday. Great! The worst day of the year, do you REALLY want to go out that night?

The other day, my wife just made plans to go away for that weekend to visit a friend. Then she caught herself, turned to me to make sure I was not upset about missing St. Valentine's Day. Upset!? I was thrilled and relieved!


----------



## jojabri (Feb 10, 2014)

I despise this holiday! I remember being "the fat kid" in high school and never having a boyfriend or getting a candy-gram and it was really depressing. I decided that long ago that I wouldn't celebrate V-Day.

Besides, I would much rather my husband think of me on any random day than be super-sweet on a day that the world says he's SUPPOSED to.

We're kinda romantics though and we'll bring each other flowers and treats for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 10, 2014)

I just want you gents to know that not every woman is on board with V day. I have detested it for decades. I remember exactly when it happened.
Feb 14th, 1988. It was a Sunday morning and we were lazing in the family room watching TV. Out of the blue, my husband stood up and said to our two young daughters. _"Well, come on kids, I guess we better go to the drug store and get Mom something for Valentines Day."_

It infuriated me that he felt so obligated. From that day on, we have never celebrated it. Nor do we celebrate March 14th, steak and (eh hem) day.
Fair is fair


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 10, 2014)

We don't do Valentines Day. It's stupid and a waste of money! My husband can get me 4 dozen roses a week later for the price they charge 'that week'. We don't even acknowledge the day 

And so many of you are correct, it's such a let down for EVERYONE: those with a significant other, and those without.

I'm in for the ban!:<


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 10, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> Nor do we celebrate March 14th, steak and (eh hem) day.



I must be living under a rock. I had never heard of the blessed holiday that is March 14th. I may have to proselytize.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 10, 2014)

Paul, that is "Steak and 'Lewinski' Day."


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok I'm with Paul and I even goggled it. Never heard of it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 10, 2014)

I cant even comment...But, since i am single i will say, if its been a while, (if you know what i mean).
I will buy flowers, perfume, chocolate,diamonds,emeradls and rubys.
if it will break the ice....
LOL


----------



## LoneStarLori (Feb 10, 2014)

It's been around at least 8 -9 years. I guess you guys haven't heard of it because of lack of marketing. Unlike Valentines day. 
Can you imagine walking into a Hallmark store and trying to find a card for it? Or the sale signs in the meat department.


----------



## jojabri (Feb 10, 2014)

March 14th just blew my mind! Never heard of it, and in my jaw-hanging-agape state, I told my hubby about it. His response: "That's sad. All I gotta do is ask"


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 10, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> It's been around at least 8 -9 years. I guess you guys haven't heard of it because of lack of marketing. Unlike Valentines day.
> Can you imagine walking into a Hallmark store and trying to find a card for it? Or the sale signs in the meat department.



Yes, I could imagine this utopian world.



jojabri said:


> March 14th just blew my mind!


Come again?



> Never heard of it, and in my jaw-hanging-agape state,


Pardon me?



> I told my hubby about it. His response: "That's sad. All I gotta do is ask"



Wow, don't rub it in, Gina! Please tell your hubby that he is a lucky man.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 10, 2014)

My wonderful wife and I don't celebrate VD either. I once got laid off on Valentine's, many years ago. Although this year, we are going away for the weekend with two other couples. We all night a Groupon to the same place and this is the only weekend we all could make it. We will have a nice dinner, but it is included.

And we don't celebrate March 14th either. Happens all the time.


----------



## turkeylipz (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry but I am a very childish man sometimes. LMAO when I saw how the brief summary of the latest post looked on my iPhone. Read your post in the middle....


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 10, 2014)

Most unfortunate, or fortunate maybe. Part of that was intentional.


----------



## jojabri (Feb 11, 2014)

turkeylipz said:


> Sorry but I am a very childish man sometimes. LMAO when I saw how the brief summary of the latest post looked on my iPhone. Read your post in the middle....View attachment 13655



OMG! HILARITY! I seriously laughed til I snorted and nearly wet myself! Ha!


----------



## jojabri (Feb 11, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I could imagine this utopian world.
> 
> 
> Come again?
> ...



*Resisting the urge to crack a joke about "rubbing it"* ANYWAY, can't help it, we still technically qualify as newlyweds.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2014)

It must be a conspiracy to kepe March 14 a secret. I have never heard of it and don't seem to know anybody else who has either. Can't say the same for Feb 14. Everybody has heard of that one.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> I just want you gents to know that not every woman is on board with V day. I have detested it for decades. I remember exactly when it happened.
> Feb 14th, 1988. It was a Sunday morning and we were lazing in the family room watching TV. Out of the blue, my husband stood up and said to our two young daughters. _"Well, come on kids, I guess we better go to the drug store and get Mom something for Valentines Day."_
> 
> It infuriated me that he felt so obligated. From that day on, we have never celebrated it. Nor do we celebrate March 14th, steak and (eh hem) day.
> Fair is fair


 

WAIT A MINTUTE!!! 

STEAK AND "EH-HEM" DAY???

Why was I never told about this??? 

"scuse me while a have a little talk with the wife...


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2014)

I must be in the minority here……. LOL

I understand your views I do. I actually like looking for a card that expresses my feeling towards my wife and all the trials and tribulations we have experienced over all the years we have been together. We do NOT however go out to dinner. Too crowded, poor service and as others have mentioned crazy expensive. I like to cook, enjoy planning and preparing a nice surprise dinner. Have more than a few REALLY nice bottles of wine in the cellar. 

I go in early to work and get off early. Wife goes in later and works later so I have a couple hours after work to whip something special up. Flowers, what can I say, Costco, 2 dozen (beautiful) roses for like $15.99. Add a gift card or two to her favorite clothing stores and I am done. 

The day actually forces you to stop for a moment and be thankful for that special someone who you share all the moments of your life with, good, bad and everything in between.

Now I guess I should to tell her about March 14th!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> I must be in the minority here……. LOL
> 
> I understand your views I do. I actually like looking for a card that expresses my feeling towards my wife and all the trials and tribulations we have experienced over all the years we have been together. We do NOT however go out to dinner. Too crowded, poor service and as others have mentioned crazy expensive. I like to cook, enjoy planning and preparing a nice surprise dinner. Have more than a few REALLY nice bottles of wine in the cellar.
> 
> ...


 

I hear ya glowin, but wouldn't it be more romantic to do this simply "out of the blue" rather than when she expects it? Show her how you feel when you want to and not when you are expected to?


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 11, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I hear ya glowin, but wouldn't it be more romantic to do this simply "out of the blue" rather than when she expects it? Show her how you feel when you want to and not when you are expected to?



Exactly my point(s) in my post. Do these types of things everyday or at different times throughout the year, not just when "society says so".

Not meant toward you Mike, just my feelings on the matter. If what you are doing works for you and your loved one, then keep doing it. That is the beauty of it, we all have choices.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I hear ya glowin, but wouldn't it be more romantic to do this simply "out of the blue" rather than when she expects it? Show her how you feel when you want to and not when you are expected to?




Absolutely, but how many people would take the time to do it? Especially if you have been married for years and years and life is hectic, work is crazy, any number of reasons (excuses) to not get around to doing it. This works for a lot of folks. If it doesn't work for you I support your feeling of boycotting the day.

Just do this, when you do decide to celebrate the "day" Post it up!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2014)

I am with Mike on this issue. I like Valentine's Day and always have. The day has great memories of exchanging valentine in grade school, getting a "special" one for the girl you liked most. Of bringing home chocolates in heart shaped boxes for my wife and daughter (and wondering why her box of candy never seemed to empty until we chanced upon her "reloading" hers from my wife's). Of sending a little white Teddy Bear clutching a heart to my daughter when she was in college. And too many to list here. I guess I am just an incurable romantic.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it's a Hallmark Holiday, however I did send flowers to my wife, but had them delivered for Thursday instead of Friday since Thursday is my Daughter's 7th birthday... I get my wife flowers several times of throughout the year "Just Because". I never felt I needed a reason.


----------



## the_rayway (Feb 11, 2014)

I should mention that my husband and I date on a regular weekly/bi weekly basis (these days, whenever we can get a sitter!). 

So I get dinner out and time with just him more often that other couples with young kids. We've just made it a priority in our relationship/marriage.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> I should mention that my husband and I date on a regular weekly/bi weekly basis (these days, whenever we can get a sitter!).
> 
> So I get dinner out and time with just him more often that other couples with young kids. We've just made it a priority in our relationship/marriage.


 
This is much to my thinking rayway.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 11, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> We've just made it a priority in our relationship/marriage.



That is the key. Everyone has time somewhere, you just have to prioritize it.


----------



## jojabri (Feb 11, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> That is the key. Everyone has time somewhere, you just have to prioritize it.



Agrees! Too many relationships fail because one or both feels detached or neglected.

We make it a point to go to a concert or have 1 special night out alone with no kids once a month. We often have little mini-date-nights with some snacks, wine, and cuddling on the couch while we watch a movie or our favorite shows.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2014)

It p!sses me off when my wife asks me if I love her. I told her I did when we got married and nothing has changed. Why are women so needy?


[Julie catches up to Dan]


----------



## Turock (Feb 12, 2014)

I deal with Valentine's Day with nothing but abject neglect. I hate that day anyway--dad died on Valentine's Day so it's nothing I want to celebrate.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 12, 2014)

Turock said:


> I deal with Valentine's Day with nothing but abject neglect. I hate that day anyway--dad died on Valentine's Day so it's nothing I want to celebrate.


 

So sorry to hear that Turock. Don't blame you for having an extra dislike for the "holiday".


----------



## Turock (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks John--it will be 5 years on Friday. It was so hard to let him go because he was such a good man.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 14, 2014)

For all those "boycotting" the day..........


----------



## tonyt (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day Y'all.
http://www.catholic.org/saints/saint.php?saint_id=159


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

I do not do roses on V Day, but I buy roses form March - Jan. for no reason.


----------



## Elmer (Feb 14, 2014)

This basically sums up what my wife will get!


http://screen.yahoo.com/valentine-39-day-commerical-090219099.html


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 14, 2014)

tonyt said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Y'all.
> http://www.catholic.org/saints/saint.php?saint_id=159



I insist on saying "Happy SAINT Valentine's Day" to anyone who will listen, if only to make them think!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 14, 2014)

Elmer said:


> This basically sums up what my wife will get!
> 
> 
> http://screen.yahoo.com/valentine-39-day-commerical-090219099.html



That's hilarious! I actually put my kids through private school and advanced degrees selling that crap.


----------

